# Steam Locomotive Maintenance



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

What should I do for proper maintenance of a steam locomotive. What lube should I use for the rods.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A lot of us guys here use a small drop of 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil for lube work on locos ... it doesn't gum up over time like some other lubes.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Now could I use that universally or just for drive components. I should be asking if it will work on n scale.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I would suggest LaBelle Lubricants #106 as it is plastic friendly. Any lubricant for your engines needs to be plastic friendly. as a large number of the gears used are made from plastic. It is a lubricating grease with Teflon. Hobby shop carry it and it can be purchased from on-line suppliers.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

So I should use that over hobb-e-lube. I've heard that lebelle #106 is much better.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a variety of lubes...Hob-E-Lube, LaBelle #106...even Wahl Hair Clipper oil, it really depends on which bottle is in easy reach. I use Hob-E-Lube's Moly Grease on the gears, though I have used Penn Reel lube in the past as well. In both cases, I use them regardless of scale as I model in HO and N.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

What should I use on connecting rods


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...one of the light oils, grease is only for gears.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you have a preference, is there one brand that railroaders find favorable.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This link displays both the LaBelle & Hobb-E-Lub greases and oils that are very good and safe with plastic.

http://fiferhobby.com/html/lubricants.html


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

UP4000series said:


> Do you have a preference...


Whatever comes my way in the junk boxes I buy...:thumbsup:


----------

